# outlook 2007 probleme mit dem briefpapier



## tass (10. Januar 2008)

hallo,

rechner mit XP SP2 mit Office 2007 mit folgendem Problem:

mein selbst erstelltest Briefpapier wird zwar schön in der Vorschau angezeigt, jedoch nicht in der Email selbst, die ist leer :-( die vom System bereit gestellten werden alle korrekt in die mail übernommen. Unter Aktion / Neue Email-Nachricht mit => wird an den Namen des Briefpapiers auch immer die Zahl 011 angehängt.

hat jemand eine idee?


----------



## Remme (25. Januar 2008)

Hi,

ist es denn eine htmlvorlage mit Bildern oder wie sieht sie aus


----------

